# Diarrhea ...... sorry!



## shazia (May 24, 2005)

Hi

I have had diarrhea for the past 3 days. I seem to go about an hour or so after every meal. I feel fine in myself, no nausea or stomach pains. My dh had two episodes of this aswell but is now fine so am assuming it was something we ate. I am taking Mucogel an antacid a couple of times a day for heartburn but it does say it shouldn't upset the stomach and I had been taking it for about a week before this started with no problems.

Just wondered if I should ride this out or take something for it if there is anything available. Like I said I don't have any other sysmptoms apart from feeling exhausted mid afternoon but have put this down to carrying a heavy load  

Any advice would be greatly received, thanks

Shazia xxx


----------



## jan27 (Aug 19, 2005)

Hi

I would ride this out, especially if you feel fairly well otherwise re eating and drinking.  Make sure you dont get dehydrated but if concerned see your gp.

Hope you settle down soon

Jan


----------



## shazia (May 24, 2005)

Thanks Jan for your reply. It carried on for a couple more days with lots of gripey stomach ache but has now gone. Am assuming was either bug or the Mucogel which have now stopped taking.

Thanks again
Shazia xx


----------

